# Is he alive? *spoilers*



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Does anybody else think that Loken is still alive? I think he is as in the Dan Abnet interview in WD he said when asked the question


> When will we see the return of Loken?





> Aha! I couldn't possibly comment!


Does this leave you thinking that maybe we will see Loken again? I hope so as he is kick-ass cool.:so_happy::biggrin::grin::victory:k:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't really want Loken to be alive personally. He was a great character sure but he died such a good death that I feel it would kinda ruin the seris a bit if he returned. His part has been played. The Horus Heresy isn't about individual space marines, its about the Primarchs. If Loken came back then it would stop becoming about Horus's actions and instead become more about Loken trying to stop Horus.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I agree. Loken died an honerable death. When the virus bombs hit Isstvan III Abaddon and Aximand and left and Loken was trapped in a pile of rubble. It was QUOTE: _the sweetest sound he had ever heard._ If he didn't die it would ruin that moment in the book.

P.S. has anyone noticed that the HorusHeresy books call the planets Isstvan III and V while the CodexChaosSpaceMarines calls them Istvaan II and V?:scratchhead:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I think bringing back Loken would be a mistake, although he was a cool character bringing him back would make an otherwise excellent series of books too comic booky. there's too much other ground still to cover without getting bogged down with one character. IF they do bring him back though can they make it more up to date and have him kick Abaddons ass!


----------



## Sword Slasher (Mar 9, 2008)

i don't really have good or bad feelings about Loken.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Hes stuck in a warp rift and comes out present 40k and kills abbadon! That would rock.


----------



## pyroanarchist (Feb 29, 2008)

I hope the only way we see Loken again is in a pre-heresy flashback or something. You're right, if they decide he is alive it would take something away from the whole series.


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

Yeah he died fighting the good fight if e turned up ow you might as well bring back Sanguinius or even Curze


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Nah...Loken's toast, but I think Rylanor might have survived....might see his return.

-Dirge


----------



## SPYDeR13 (Dec 18, 2007)

I would like to see how they would justify doing this. He caught the beat down and then sat there as the planet was bombed, he's toast. :laugh:

Which is fine with me, I think he was a shit character and he got what he had coming to him.


----------



## Sons of Russ (Dec 29, 2007)

too much foreshadowing about "underground shelters" in following books for some of them to not have survived...


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

Somebody's gotta kill Horus Aximond, not sure if it'll be Abaddon, but he dies eventually.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

He might survive due to tunnels, probably not, it was a good, sad death. Though I do want to find out about the people who did survive in the tunnels like that dreadnought.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

If he survives it has to be an after Horus death event... maybe he joins Garro to become one of the new Death Watch / Grey Knights or something.. but personally ... he died. He died a good death. He was crushed under rubble while it was being totally NUKED. Hes dead Jim.


----------



## Dragonoth (Jan 12, 2008)

Dirge Eterna said:


> Nah...Loken's toast, but I think Rylanor might have survived....might see his return.
> 
> -Dirge


Yeah I want to know what happened to him, since he was mentioned later. Something about him being ordered to run into one of the underground tunnels or something?


----------



## abaddonthedespoir (Jan 28, 2008)

SPYDeR13 said:


> I would like to see how they would justify doing this. He caught the beat down and then sat there as the planet was bombed, he's toast. :laugh:
> 
> Which is fine with me, I think he was a shit character and he got what he had coming to him.


All the way!


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

I will like to see what it was like not through lokens view but abaddons and his thought so if they were to do a new book i would think loken would be in it if it was through abbadons eyes...:crazy:

if you dont understand i dont blame you :wink:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Archangel said:


> Somebody's gotta kill Horus Aximond, not sure if it'll be Abaddon, but he dies eventually.



I'm hoping that Aximond is either killed by Horus during his fight with the Emperor (if anyone can remember the fan made version of the fight between the Emperor and Horus where a lone terminator attacked Horus before he could deal the final blow, opening the Emperor's eyes when Horus killed the marine), or not killed and eventually turns into one of Abaddon's champions instead.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

How about Rylanor being the first Grey Knight Dreadnought. Maybe Rogal Dorn sent a small ship or fleet to check out the isstvan system and only found him alive. he could have been taken back to terra and put in the first aegis dreadnought sarcophagi.
He maybe still alive now and be one of the only beings alive that know the true nature of the foundation of the inquistion. just a thought


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Unknown Primarch said:


> Maybe Rogal Dorn sent a small ship or fleet to check out the isstvan system and only found him alive.


I thought Dorn did. Didn't he send half of his fleet to the system once finding Garro and took the rest to terra to tell the Emperor "Dorn made two resolutions. The first was to order the greater portion of his fleet to Isstavan III to break the siege and relieve the loyalists fighting there." So because a large portion of the legion was at terra does that mean they found survivers, picked them up, and set course to terra asap.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

this is what im getting at. surely they couldnt make the first grey knights with just the few on the eisenstein. where the hell would they get such devout neophytes from to build the chapter to a big enough number. hopefully they did find alot of survivers and they made up a large enough group to create the first grey knights and be able to battle long enough without dieing that they found good enough recruits who wouldnt turn to chaos. hell were do you get such devout followers in the 40k universe anyway beside the sensei..........maybe i just answered my own question :fool:


----------

